# feeling a burr, new trick for fingertip sensitivity impared people



## gic (Oct 28, 2013)

I have an issue with nerves in my fingertips not being sensitive enough to feel a burr easily (or sometimes at all) so I have experimented with many a method to know when it is there. 

I have finally found one that works very well so I thought I would share it for anyone out there that has a similar nerve problem. 

I hold a blue shop paper towel and run it across the edge, the fibres in the blue paper towel seem to be ideal at grabbing a burr - I found this much better than a regular paper towel or a q-tip or cheesecloth.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 28, 2013)

A really nice silk tie would probably work too (snags on every other damn thing it touches:angry1, or one of your wife's favorite nylons

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Benuser (Oct 29, 2013)

Go on both sides along the edge with the end of your nail, and you will feel any burr remainings.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 29, 2013)

Sometimes I'll strop my forearm on both sides of the knife. the burr side will grab your skin and the other side of the knife will be smooth


----------



## kannamaster (Nov 4, 2013)

If you have very good lighting above your sharpening area I find that one can also see a burr or rough spot along an edge by turn the knife edge side up, and then slowly tilting the blade from right to left until the light catches the edge at a roughly perpendicular angle. The burr will look like bright white sections or lines on the edge.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 4, 2013)

^^ works well... i use a microfiber cloth... or if all else fails, 60 x magnification LED loupe from fleabay for $2 USD shipped...


----------



## GeneH (Nov 8, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sometimes I'll strop my forearm on both sides of the knife. the burr side will grab your skin and the other side of the knife will be smooth



I can just imagine being careless and cutting that nice vein right were my arm bends...brrrrrr.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 9, 2013)

its not all that bad of a feeling really...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 9, 2013)

That will be a lesson you won't soon forget. HA Just do it carefully, works for me


----------



## GeneH (Nov 9, 2013)

I do have blue shop paper towels and am going to try that, maybe go to Goodwill and pick up the most hideous silk tie I can find also. Sometimes (ok, most of the time) I don't trust my own subjectivity so use an instrument to test, hence the towel or tie.


----------



## kannamaster (Nov 10, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sometimes I'll strop my forearm on both sides of the knife. the burr side will grab your skin and the other side of the knife will be smooth


I'm confused... Do you actually use your forearm as a strop? Do you put something abrasive on your arm? Do you "strop" after every grit to find the burr or just when you are close to the finish and do you strop in both directions ? How did you come to start doing it this way?


----------

